

Clump -- say goodbye to Makefiles - sheffield
https://github.com/chkoreff/Clump/blob/master/src/README

======
mooism2
gcc has an -MD switch.

Say goodbye to makefiles (if you're writing in C), and hello to writing
clump.ini.

